# كيفية تحويل الموجة المربعة الى جيبية



## محمود المليجى (20 يونيو 2013)

انا بصراحة تعبت فى جميع المواقع التعليمية لحد يفيدنى فى كيفية تحويل الموجة المربعة الى جيبية ياريت اشوف رد من المهندسين العرب.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2013)

سبق الرد عليك فى مواقع أخرى أن المشكلة أنك تريد تحويل الموجة المربعة من خرج الإنفيرتر بقدرات 500 وات فأكثر لموجة جيبية وهذا يستهلك طاقة كبيرة منها و يقلل كفاءتها و كفاءة الدائرة الكلية و يحتاج لملفات ضخمة و مكثفات كبيرة و مكلفة و انه يجب أن تولد الموجة الجيبية بدائرة انفيرتر لتوليد موجة جيبية و مشكلة هذه الدائرة أنها لم تجرب من هواة

اما لتحويل موجة مربعة من مذبذب أى بدون قدرات عالية ( لا تزيد عن ربع وات ) فالحل بدائرة مقاومة و مكثف و يفضل استخدام مكبر عمليات معها لتعويض النقص فى الفولت


----------



## محمود المليجى (30 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

انتة وراية وراية ههههههههههههههههه حبيبى يابش مهندس ماجد دائما فى جميع المواقع تعطينا المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة .
الدائرة التى لدية دائرة المهندس سعيد قادر وهية تعمل موجة مربعة كما شاهدنها قبل ذالك معذرا حضرتك عارف الحر والصيام والموجة المربعة صعب انها تعمل على المروحة كثرة اسئلتى ممكن يكون فى تطورات اكثر على هذية التقنية .
حضرتك بتقول مقامة ومكثف قصدك على خرج الانفرتير ارجو رفع صورة وقيمة المقاومة والمكثف .
سوال اخر عند وضع مكثف على الخرج تقريبا 400 فولت 1 ميكرو يعطى زنة فى المحول وعندما افصل المكثف زنة المحول لحد ما خفيفة .
سوال اخر لماذا عند تشغيل الانفرتير للمهندس سعيد قادر يعطى زنة خفيفة لماذا .
سوال اخر لماذا الانفرتيرات الصينى بالرغم انها تعمل لفترة محددة ويحصل عطل بعد ذالك بالرغم انها تعطى موجة جيبية لحد ما لماذا لاناخذ الفكرة ونطورها بالشكل الصحيح .
استحملنى يابش مهندس الاسبوع القادم سوف يتم تجهيز الجهاز لعرضة على السوق المصرى .
وما هى الخطوات الواجب توافرها عند استخدام جهاز الانفرتير باطريقة الصحيحة حتى يعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا جدا.
سوال اخر اسئلتى كثيرة للصبح انشاء الله ههههههههههههههههه لماذ حضرتك توضع للموقع من وجهة نظر حضرتك دائرة تعمل فيها جميع الاجهزة والمراوح والمكيف واللمبات جميع مشتملاات المنزل دون اختلااف بينها وبين الكهرباء الوطنية من حيث التشغيل والعمل . استحملنى يابش مهندس دائما تعطينى جميع المعلومات التى نبداء بها العمل على الطريق الصحيح .


اشكر من كل قلبى 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## محمود المليجى (30 يونيو 2013)

وياريت تقلى وجهة نظرك فى هذا التحويل Convert square wave Inverters to sine wave Inverter | Cicuits DIY
وما رايك فى هذية الدائرة http://www.aaroncake.net/forum/uplo...308_Modified sine-wave inverter schematic.png
وهذا اللتحويل http://edeca.net/wp/2012/09/generating-a-simple-sine-wave/


----------



## mohmadmmw (3 يوليو 2013)

متل ما قال الأخ ماجد عباس محمد , طاقة المصروفه على تحويل DC إلى AC من خلال إشاره جيبية يصرف الكثير من الطاقه على شكل حرارة ويحتاج إلى ترنستروات أكثر بالإضافه إلى تبريد مبالغة ! عكس الإشاره المربعه , أيضاً القليل جداً من الأنفترات الصنيه تحوي على إشاره جيبية ! ولكن الجدير بذكر أن لتحريك أي محرك يحتاج إلى 3 أضعاف الطاقه المطلوبه , أي إذا أردت تشغيل (دفاش الماء ) نص حصان أي 350 واط تقريباً تحتاج لأنفرتر 1050 واط لكي يقلع حتى لو كانت الإشاره مربعه بشرط أن يكون هناك فراغ بين الإشارتين , أي أن يكون هناك فراغ بين طرف الأول و الطرف الثاني للترنستورات مايقارب 1ms لكي يدور محرك المروحه أو دفاش الماء (مايشبه عمل PWM المستخدم بالأنفرتر الصنين أو المحلي ويعمل بشكل ممتاز على محركات )


----------



## محمود المليجى (6 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لحضرتك 

المراوح شفت اجهزة انفرتير مش موجة جيبية بتعمل على المراوح والمواتير اية هية المكونات الواجب توافرها ليعمل على المراوح ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2013)

محمود المليجى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انتة وراية وراية ههههههههههههههههه حبيبى يابش مهندس ماجد دائما فى جميع المواقع تعطينا المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة .
> الدائرة التى لدية دائرة المهندس سعيد قادر وهية تعمل موجة مربعة كما شاهدنها قبل ذالك معذرا حضرتك عارف الحر والصيام والموجة المربعة صعب انها تعمل على المروحة كثرة اسئلتى ممكن يكون فى تطورات اكثر على هذية التقنية .


كما ذكرت لابد من توليد موجة جيبية أصلا أو ما تسمى quasi sine-wave وهى مجموعة نبضات تقرب شكل الموجة الجيبية و للأسف أيضا لم تجرب


> حضرتك بتقول مقامة ومكثف قصدك على خرج الانفرتير ارجو رفع صورة وقيمة المقاومة والمكثف .
> سوال اخر عند وضع مكثف على الخرج تقريبا 400 فولت 1 ميكرو يعطى زنة فى المحول وعندما افصل المكثف زنة المحول لحد ما خفيفة .


المكثف يسحب تيار منه وهو حمل سعوى يسبب سخونة للترانزيستورات 
1 ميكرو يوازى 318 أوم سعوى وستسحب قرابة 0.7 أمبير و هى توازى 150 وات تقريبا مفقودة


> سوال اخر لماذا عند تشغيل الانفرتير للمهندس سعيد قادر يعطى زنة خفيفة لماذا .


الزنة من تجاذب حديد المحول عند مرور التيار ثم تباعده عند قطع التيار ثم تجاذبة مرة اخرى و هكذا


> سوال اخر لماذا الانفرتيرات الصينى بالرغم انها تعمل لفترة محددة ويحصل عطل بعد ذالك بالرغم انها تعطى موجة جيبية لحد ما لماذا لاناخذ الفكرة ونطورها بالشكل الصحيح .


الفكرة معروفة ميكرو يتحكم فى موسفيت للخرج و شرحتها فى اكثر من موقع


> استحملنى يابش مهندس الاسبوع القادم سوف يتم تجهيز الجهاز لعرضة على السوق المصرى .


بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


> وما هى الخطوات الواجب توافرها عند استخدام جهاز الانفرتير باطريقة الصحيحة حتى يعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا جدا.


هناك فرق بين الكفاءة و بين التحمل
الكفاءة لن تزيد عن 80 الى 85 % فهناك فقد فى الموسفيت و فقد فى البطاريات و الأسلاك الخ
اما تحمله فيكون بحسن تصميم المحول و استخدام موسفيت يكفى للحمل


> سوال اخر اسئلتى كثيرة للصبح انشاء الله ههههههههههههههههه لماذ حضرتك توضع للموقع من وجهة نظر حضرتك دائرة تعمل فيها جميع الاجهزة والمراوح والمكيف واللمبات جميع مشتملاات المنزل دون اختلااف بينها وبين الكهرباء الوطنية من حيث التشغيل والعمل . استحملنى يابش مهندس دائما تعطينى جميع المعلومات التى نبداء بها العمل على الطريق الصحيح .
> اشكر من كل قلبى
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


لان كلفتها تحول دون أن انفذها فقط بهدف التجربة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2013)

محمود المليجى قال:


> وياريت تقلى وجهة نظرك فى هذا التحويل Convert square wave Inverters to sine wave Inverter | Cicuits DIY


هى دائرة بتحويل موجة مربعة من مصدر قليل الطاقة لكن لو سيستخدمها مع انفيرتر فالمكثف 100 ميكرو له معاوقة 31.8 أوم و تستهلك 1500 وات


> وما رايك فى هذية الدائرة http://www.aaroncake.net/forum/uplo...308_Modified sine-wave inverter schematic.png


شبيهة بدائرة سعيد قادر


> وهذا اللتحويل Generating a simple sine wave | edeca.net


كما ترى آخر الصفحة لدائرة قليلة القدرة


----------



## محمود المليجى (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اليك يابش مهندس ماجد عاوز افهم حاجة يعنى اية موجة Modify sine wave واية الفرق بينها وبين الموجة المربعة واية هية الخصية التى يمكن عمل الموجة المربعة لتصبح موجة Modify sine wave.


----------



## osamakkk (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

بالمناسبة انا عندي انفريتر يولد الموجة المربعة والمراةح تعمل عادي جدا بدون اي مشاكل 
اصن ان الفرق الذي تحدث الاشارة المربعة هو استهلاك اضافي للطاقة في المحول فقط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يوليو 2013)

محمود المليجى قال:


> شكرا اليك يابش مهندس ماجد عاوز افهم حاجة يعنى اية موجة modify sine wave واية الفرق بينها وبين الموجة المربعة واية هية الخصية التى يمكن عمل الموجة المربعة لتصبح موجة modify sine wave.


الموجة الجيبية يمكن تشبيهها بعدة نبضات إما تتساوى فى الزمن و تتغير فى الإتساع (تعديل اتساع) أو تتساوى فى الاتساع و تتغير فى العرض و تسمى pwm
كلما زاد عدد هذه النبضات كلما اقترب التمثيل أو التشبيه من الأصل
الطريقة الأولى نادرة الاستخدام فى هذا المجال و الثانية بدأت باستخدام موجة واحدة ذات دوام أقل من 50% وهى سبق رفعها فى بعض المنتديات ثم تزايدت حتى وصلت لإستخدام pwm بموجة من عدة كيلو هرتز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يوليو 2013)

محمود المليجى قال:


> شكرا اليك يابش مهندس ماجد عاوز افهم حاجة يعنى اية موجة modify sine wave واية الفرق بينها وبين الموجة المربعة واية هية الخصية التى يمكن عمل الموجة المربعة لتصبح موجة modify sine wave.


الموجة الجيبية يمكن تشبيهها بعدة نبضات إما تتساوى فى الزمن و تتغير فى الإتساع (تعديل اتساع) أو تتساوى فى الاتساع و تتغير فى العرض و تسمى pwm
كلما زاد عدد هذه النبضات كلما اقترب التمثيل أو التشبيه من الأصل
الطريقة الأولى نادرة الاستخدام فى هذا المجال و الثانية بدأت باستخدام موجة واحدة ذات دوام أقل من 50% وهى سبق رفعها فى بعض المنتديات ثم تزايدت حتى وصلت لإستخدام pwm بموجة من عدة كيلو هرتز


----------



## ashraf o hamdan (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## blueidea (20 يوليو 2013)

اذا كنا نتكلم عن الكترونيات وليس عن فولتية عالية فالحل بسيط. 
الموجة المربعة تحتوي على جميع الترددات، فإذا أردت أن تحولها إلى موجة جيبية، الموجة الجيبية لديها تردد واحد فقط، وبذلك أنت تحتاج إلى فلتر اسمه notch filter
يمكنك أن تصنعه من مجموعة من المقاومات والمكثفات، من خلال النوتش فلتر تقوم أنت بإلغاء جميع الترددات الموجودة في الموجة، وتكبير التردد الوحيد الذي تريده، وبذلك تتحول الموجة المربعة إلى جيبية.

يمكنك أن تجد الكثير على الانترنت عن النوتش فلتر وهناك بعض البرامج التي تقوم بإعطائك المكثفات والمقاومات اللازمة للحصول على النتيجة المرغوبة


----------



## محمود المليجى (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لحضراتكم مثل هذ notch filter - بحث Google‏


----------



## mglord193 (12 أبريل 2015)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mglord193 (12 أبريل 2015)

الملف 100mH الرجاء وضع صورة له و هل هو ملفوف على فحمي او معدن و كم قطر السلك ام يوجد منه جاهز
وشكرا لكم


----------



## mglord193 (1 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم طبق هذا الانفرتر 
اانا جربتو وشغال مية مية
بس لزم تعرف تلف الترنس و تعمل الحسابات مزبوط
....
لم استطع رفع الملف 
اسم الملف 
PWM_Techniques_final
ابحث عنه 
و الملف الثاني
كما مجرب


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (11 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------

